
Startups: Give Us Your Best One-Sentence Pitch - llambda
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/30/startups-give-us-your-best-one-sentence-pitch/
======
grokfu
I don't have a company. To me, 99% of the comments describing their companies
sound like value-less propositions. What am I missing? Vision?

